
Show HN: S5 – Stupid Simple Static Site Starter - Shared404
https://git.sr.ht/~evan-hoose/SSSSS
======
Shared404
I'm going to be offline for a while, but I will answer any questions in a few
hours.

~~~
Shared404
Or not.

